# Doesn't roll into a ball



## alabels (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello,
I am a first time hedgie mom, and I just got my boy Wispy a bit over a week ago. I think things are going really well; he is getting used to me and is very adventurous! However, I've noticed that he almost never rolls into a ball. My friends' hedgehog would, though he would uncurl quickly, but Wispy, although he will huff at you (and headbutt you if you wake him up! So cute, haha), he has never rolled into a ball when meeting me or new people. I'm not sure if it is because he does not feel threatened, or what. He has rolled into a ball once that I've seen, when my aunt's dogs got curious around him, but otherwise, whenever I cradle him in my hands and try and get him to roll up he dislikes it. 

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone??

Thanks!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn never rolls into a ball either. She will huff at me and sometimes her quills go up but never a ball. It's probably a good thing because you have a friendly hog (my experince so far). But wait to see what anyone else says.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

My feeling is that I got lucky with both breeder (how she handles her hedgies) and hedgehog (natural personality). I've only seen Sophie in a ball a couple of times, and that was in the first couple days of having her when I woke her up in the afternoon.

The most that I see is usually when waking her up, but it's pretty minor. I warn her that I'm coming by talking to her, making a little noise, and getting to her slowly. She knows that I'm coming and, at most, (particularly if it's at a time when she may not be expecting me), she will make a halfhearted attempt at raising her quills and huffing for a few seconds.

It was very interesting seeing her in a full ball and huffing. She looked like a completely different animal, and boy oh boy do you find out how !%$#% sharp those quills are. She totally loves me, so I may never really see her balled up again unless there is an emergency of some sort, so I'd be willing not to see her in a ball.


----------



## alabels (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Quinn and GoodandPlenty. It's nice to know that Wispy isn't the only one. I know the breeder handled them a lot, so like you said, handling and natural personality probably leads to his lack of rolling into a ball. Thank you for sharing!  It was really nice to hear some stories.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein has rolled into a ball once since I've had him and that was today. :lol: It was devastating at first because I wanted the cute pics of him rolled up, but I've come to realize its actually a good thing. He's relaxed around me and my friends enough that he doesn't do it.


----------

